# Sliced Pork Belly- any suggestions?



## lancep (May 20, 2016)

So my wife got into a conversation with a fellow Costco shopper and these found their way into the cart. 













image.jpg



__ lancep
__ May 20, 2016





They're uncured and sliced about 1/4-1/2" thick. Anyone got a thought on cooking these? I was thinking about doing them the way I do rib tips. Smoke em for a bit, then heap them onto some foil and wrap em up. Maybe with a little Lexington sauce, but I'm open to suggestions.


----------



## chef jimmyj (May 20, 2016)

Foiling will give meat with limp gooey fat. I would smoke them at 225 then crisp them up in a pan, in a very hot grill, offset heat, in 425 oven or under broiler...JJ


----------



## b-one (May 20, 2016)

I'm with JJ!Thumbs Up


----------



## fwismoker (May 20, 2016)

P1040533.JPG



__ fwismoker
__ May 20, 2016


















P1040538.JPG



__ fwismoker
__ May 20, 2016






Here's a recent pork belly I cooked and sliced...leftovers I fried up like bacon.


----------



## lancep (May 20, 2016)

Wow that looks tasty!! I think what has me hung up is that they're already sliced. And thick!! I think I'll cut a couple strips for beans and follow JJ's instructions for the rest. OR, since I have some Prague powder #1, could I cute some of it?


----------



## daveomak (May 20, 2016)

Yes you can cure it....  in a brine would be easiest...  1# of sliced meat and 1 cup of water....  add 1/3 tsp. Prague powder #1... add 2 tsp. salt and 1 tsp. sugar...  mix and dissolve...  let sit in refer for about 3 days for the salt and especially sugar penetrate the meat...  The sugar molecule is HUGE compared to salt and it takes a lot longer to penetrate the meat...  rinse and dry on a wire rack...  smoke, cold or warm, cold is better I think then cook....


----------



## lancep (May 20, 2016)

Thanks Dave, I've read that the measurements have to be precise with the Prague powder which is why I have had it sitting in the cabinet unused for a while now. Since I only have 1/2 1/4 1/8 tsp increments, should I expand that recipe for a full tsp of #1 and then decide into thirds?


----------



## worktogthr (May 20, 2016)

How about Chicharron!  You'll love it!
http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/244450/pork-belly-chicharron


----------



## daveomak (May 21, 2016)

1 tsp. per 5#'s.....   that's 5#'s of water plus meat ....  1 cup water weighs about 8 ounces... 

Soooo, add 1/2 cup of water to the 1# of meat and add 1/4 tsp. Prague powder....  add about 2% salt and 1% sugar...  you can add the above amounts of salt and sugar for the 3 days...  then soak for about 1 hour in clear water...  or if salt isn't a big deal, cook the way it is...

A grams scale is a good investment when curing...  about $10....    a scale that weighs 0-100 grams is a very good choice...   for meats, about 1.1 grams per pound of meat is the normal addition for sausage, 1.4 grams / # for dry rubs....  0.8 grams / # for bacon brining, (if you want to follow the USDA recommended additions.)


----------



## daveomak (May 21, 2016)

grams scale above...


----------



## lancep (May 21, 2016)

Thanks Dave, I have a couple good digital scale in both standard and metric. What would the weight of the Prague #1 be?


----------



## daveomak (May 21, 2016)

Bacon 1# and 1 cup water = 8 oz. = 1.5 # total....  1.1 grams per pound = 1.7 grams Prague #1...   

 *But lets use grams....*

454 grams bacon and 227 grams water  = 681 grams...   

Cure is added at 0.25%...   .0025 x 681 =* 1.7 grams cure*...   2% salt = .02 x 681 = *13 grams salt*.... 1% sugar *7 grams sugar*...

That's my basic bacon recipe...   Some folks like more salt... usually 2.25 to 2.5% salt...  Try the first batch and you can adjust to personal taste in later batches... 

Probably the most important thing is let it brine as long as you can so the sugar has time to penetrate the meat...   Some folk cut that part short and the meat taste salty because the sugar didn't penetrate and counteract the salt...  Stir occasionally...  I would put in a zip bag and get rid of the air to keep it submerged...   If you have several pounds of sliced, use the above recipe and add other stuff for flavor..

If you have really hard water, try using distilled water... 80¢ per gallon at W-mart...  It won't impart any flavor into your finished product.. 

I would try the plain-Jane bacon and use that as a base to go by, before adding other spices and stuff...  like, brown sugar, maple flavor, black pepper, garlic/onion etc....


----------



## lancep (May 21, 2016)

Hey Dave, thanks for taking the time to break it down Barney style for me. I appreciate it!! It give it a try this weekend.  I'll keep it plain like you suggest but I may have to put some pepper on a couple them. After cure and smoke (hot smoke) how long will they keep in the fridge/freezer? And is there a max time they can cure for? I'm pretty patient.


----------



## daveomak (May 21, 2016)

Cure #1.....  I've seen where meat is recommended to be stored in bbls., under refrigeration, for weeks or months....    maybe there's a certain amount of salt that's required...   maybe some other mold inhibitors or something....  I don't really know...

For us home do it yourselfers, I would stick with "short term" curing stuff and read up on "long term" curing to get acquainted...

If you are thinking...  "the bacon has to come out Saturday, but I won't be home until next Tuesday, leave it in the refer for the extra days...


----------

